# Melnachromis Auratus elongate?Was sold to me as Chipokae



## aFinFan (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## aFinFan (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

aFinFan said:


>


Not sure what your line of thought is but that is a male Chipokae


----------



## aFinFan (Jul 29, 2009)

Are male chipokae not more blue?This fish is brown-blue with the yellow fins maybe I am just colorblind ?????


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Your fish may not be in full color. M. "auratus elongate" isn't even a commonly available fish, I do believe.

I don't see what you mean by brown, looks blackish to me. The outer edges of the fins my show yellow, that is not abnormal. The mouth/head looks like a Chipokae.


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

The fish in the pic you posted looks blue to me....


----------



## aFinFan (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks guys any thoughts on the other two?The smaller one is not showing much color I know but in his occasional flashes he shows promise,would like to know what they are so I can plan my tank accordingly here are some better pics.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The fish in the last two pictures is Metriaclima sp zebra long pelvic.


----------



## aFinFan (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks Fogelhund, I appreciate all you guys quick response  CF once again saves the day :thumb:


----------



## T-Roy (Jul 9, 2009)

looks like pseudotropheus sp zebra long pelvic(chesese)
Is metriaclima and Psuedo the same varient?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

T-Roy said:


> looks like pseudotropheus sp zebra long pelvic(chesese)
> Is metriaclima and Psuedo the same varient?


Yes


----------

